# beach outing.



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

bebe in heat..so can't let her run or swim  










brandee too.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

my wife carrying our 3 lovely babies.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

what brave pups! my Tico doesn't even like the little kiddy wading pool/fountain in our park that's only a couple inches deep!
I like the 3rd photo down with all the chis swimming back to shore - except the one who turned around.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What great pics! Was this a chi meetup or do you just know a lot of people who each have lots of chi's? Everybody seems to be having a real blast. 

I also love the 3rd one down, where that one little guy is swimming back out to daddy. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OH wow those pics are brilliant they look like they had such fun  thanks for sharing brandee is such a cutie pie :wave:


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

hehehe aww how many 

love the pixs..they are all soo nice 

lovely looking beach to!

star x


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those are great pictures!!! Your wife has quite a handful! Bebe has such a sweet smile!!! I love the pic of all the chi's swimming back to shore hehe. That looks like it would be so much fun! ANd your three are stunning!!!!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks cooperchi we had fun..I think all in all about 20 dogs including a labrador and schnauzer.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That looked like so much fun! I love that little red (is that the color?) and white chi in the 13th pic, sooo cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> That looked like so much fun! I love that little red (is that the color?) and white chi in the 13th pic, sooo cute!


Check out that 14th pic too... the look of pure joy on that baby's face.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Kari said:
> 
> 
> > That looked like so much fun! I love that little red (is that the color?) and white chi in the 13th pic, sooo cute!
> ...


Yes those are definitely some happy chi's!!! :lol:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

wow that looked like a great day! lillo loved the beach too, how many chis do you have!?!?! you must be kept very very busy!!! also wheres that great beach? xxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whoa sooo many chis i love it looks great fun


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

had to go back and look at them a few times! what great pics! expecially the ones of the chi's swimming towards the shore lol they all looked like they were on a mission.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

How cute!!!! P-Nut is not a swimfan so it is nice to see that a lot of Chis are!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are great pics So much chi fun


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

the beach is Sentosa in Singapore


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

Where do you live? I need to move there


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos , made me smile loads


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*beach outing*

Looks like you guys have your hands full! Watch out for Sharks!! :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's so cool them all swimmming  What fun !!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wonderful pic's...I had always planned on going to Singapore before Bella came into my life...it's great to see it throught the eye's of your chi's !


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

OKAY... just *WHY* didn't I see this thread before now??! I can't believe I missed it.

Those are the cutest darned photos!!! I love the photos of them all swimming like they're crossing the English Channel in a race or something!! This is definitely cute overload and you should get reprimanded for not putting a cute warning on your post.

Shame on you!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

looks like they had a lot of fun


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What a wonderful lot of pics! We used to take our labs swimming in the river but I didn't know chi's would swim like that!!!  Singapore is one of my most favourite places in the world and we were fortunate enough to have different friends drive us around when we were there. It's just so clean and safe. :wave:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

ya trhe next time if u come..let me know and I'll arrange a chi gathering so u can join us.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:love5: :love5: :love5: You always post great pics!!! :wink:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks vala..and u always make nice signature..thanks!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Great photos !! So many happy chis  Boy, can they swim. It's amazing :shock: 

Sophie won't even get her toes wet, although she absolutely loves the beach in any season.

Loved all the shots but especially the ones of your three. Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Louis said:


> ya trhe next time if u come..let me know and I'll arrange a chi gathering so u can join us.


Thank you. :lol: If hubby and I do go to Singapore again we would absolutely LOVE to attend one of your chi gatherings!!! :wave:


----------

